# What do people think of this?



## David H (Apr 19, 2015)




----------



## Northerner (Apr 19, 2015)

What does it taste like? No Aldi near me so can't try it


----------



## trophywench (Apr 19, 2015)

We have! - I might have to try that, since orange is my fave.


----------



## Vicsetter (Apr 19, 2015)

Haven't tried that but I drink the Vive Diet Lemonade from Aldi all the time (with real lemon juice).
What are the ingredients (sweetener?)


----------



## David H (Apr 19, 2015)

Northerner said:


> What does it taste like? No Aldi near me so can't try it



Very tasty thirst quenching drink.


----------



## David H (Apr 19, 2015)

Vicsetter said:


> Haven't tried that but I drink the Vive Diet Lemonade from Aldi all the time (with real lemon juice).
> What are the ingredients (sweetener?)



Aspartame and acesulfame k.


----------



## David H (Apr 24, 2015)

Very pleased drank the whole bottle.
No spikes, had 2 X 250 ml glasses at breakfast
with an omelette and 1 mug of tea (a second cup never tastes the same)  and went from 6.1 pre breakfast
to 6.9  2 hours after.


----------



## HOBIE (Apr 24, 2015)

Will have to try. Thanks David


----------



## khskel (Apr 24, 2015)

Looks worth a try


----------



## David H (Apr 28, 2015)

Special Purchase so I bought a doz bottles (1lt) so I can have a Low Carb mineral when I feel like it.


----------



## Vicsetter (Apr 28, 2015)

Just checked the Vive diet lemonade has the same lists (cola is probably the same as well).  Don't know how they do it at 39p for 2ltr, cheaper than plain water.


----------

